# question on footwork and tape



## hma123 (Jun 30, 2009)

I know what to do and how a "+" helps you on the ground with your footwork. But i also seen wierd or other "shapes" with tape on the ground, not used but pictures and other stuff. Anyone know any others ways to put tape on the ground to help footwork out


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 30, 2009)

Not sure what "other" shapes you're asking about.  There are lots of different geometric patterns to underlie the relationship and directions of movement.  For example, an asterisk or star shows 9 directions you can move.  Straight forward & back, diagonal forward and back on each side, straight to each side, and the center (twists, drops, and vertical jumps).


----------



## hma123 (Jun 30, 2009)

jks9199 said:


> Not sure what "other" shapes you're asking about. There are lots of different geometric patterns to underlie the relationship and directions of movement. For example, an asterisk or star shows 9 directions you can move. Straight forward & back, diagonal forward and back on each side, straight to each side, and the center (twists, drops, and vertical jumps).


 Definetly getting somewhere, can you explain more on "stars" and explain what an asterisk is. And indetail what to do with them. THANKS!!


----------



## David43515 (Jul 1, 2009)

An asterix is a star-shaped mark with eight points radiating out from the center. It`s probably on one of the buttons on your phone. 

As for how to use it, lay one out on the floor like you would with your '+' patern and do the same stepping you did before. Now add movment on the 45 degree angles. 

Most of the patterns you see in are just those 9 basic steps repeated in different combinations, directions, or starting with the opposite foot.


----------



## David43515 (Jul 1, 2009)

Just noticed which forum this is in. You can pick up alot on your own just by trying your footwork out on the tape. But if you`re really interested in picking it up quickly, it`s a very very big part of Fillipino and Indonesian styles. Find a place in your area that teaches one of the following (Kali, Silat, Arnis, Escrima) and just ask them to help you with your footwork. They`ll probably give you what you`re looking for in one or two evenings and then it just comes down to practicing.

Arts that focus on blades, like the ones listed above, really push footwork because it`s too easy to get seriously hurt or killed if you ignore it.


----------



## hma123 (Jul 1, 2009)

David43515 - thanks, i have an idea now on that pattern, and for the arts that base on good footwork.

Now does anyone else have anything maybe other then any kind of shapes? Some people know some stuff that alot of people dont know. Thanks to anyone that can help.


----------



## lklawson (Jul 1, 2009)

Here's is a footwork POSITIONING diagram from Allanson-Winn's turn-of-the-century manual on Boxing.







Related to what David was saying about stepping in 45 degree angles, here's pics from Billy Edwards' 1889 boxing manual.  Though he names them "side steps" they are clearly on a 45.











Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## lklawson (Jul 1, 2009)

David43515 said:


> Just noticed which forum this is in. You can pick up alot on your own just by trying your footwork out on the tape. But if you`re really interested in picking it up quickly, it`s a very very big part of Fillipino and Indonesian styles. Find a place in your area that teaches one of the following (Kali, Silat, Arnis, Escrima) and just ask them to help you with your footwork. They`ll probably give you what you`re looking for in one or two evenings and then it just comes down to practicing.
> 
> Arts that focus on blades, like the ones listed above, really push footwork because it`s too easy to get seriously hurt or killed if you ignore it.


Not just FMA and IMA.  Japanese arts, European arts, etc.  Look at the Spanish "Destreza" system for instance: http://www.martinez-destreza.com/articles/spanish1.htm or Tomiki Aikido's "Unsoku" http://www.londonaikido.com/static.php?page=unsoku and http://www.shodokanaikido.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/aikido/exercises_foot.html

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 1, 2009)

hma123 said:


> Definetly getting somewhere, can you explain more on "stars" and explain what an asterisk is. And indetail what to do with them. THANKS!!


No, because some of this is stuff you need to be taught, not randomly inquire on the web.

Any "pattern" that underlies footwork is simply a tool to help the student visualize and guide their stepping to meet offensive or defensive needs.  The use is limited only by the instructor's and student's imaginations.  The angles and spaces help define the relationship between two fighters.


----------



## hma123 (Jul 1, 2009)

lklawson - i dont really get what the top pic is showing. You mentioned its a foot positioning diagram, btu thats it, you just put your stance up in there? Any help with that


----------



## hma123 (Jul 1, 2009)

Alright thanks, anything else


----------



## lklawson (Jul 1, 2009)

hma123 said:


> lklawson - i dont really get what the top pic is showing. You mentioned its a foot positioning diagram, btu thats it, you just put your stance up in there? Any help with that


This is a "starting position for feet for both boxers" diagram from Allanson-Winn, circa 1915.  All movement under his system (indeed all contemporary boxing systems) are predicated on boxers being in roughly this position as a starting poing.  You can download the entire text as PDF for free from here: http://stores.lulu.com/lawson (don't let the "stores" thing fool you; the Allanson-Winn text is free to download).

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## hma123 (Jul 1, 2009)

lklawson said:


> This is a "starting position for feet for both boxers" diagram from Allanson-Winn, circa 1915. All movement under his system (indeed all contemporary boxing systems) are predicated on boxers being in roughly this position as a starting poing. You can download the entire text as PDF for free from here: http://stores.lulu.com/lawson (don't let the "stores" thing fool you; the Allanson-Winn text is free to download).
> 
> Peace favor your sword,
> Kirk


 
Interesting, thanks.


----------



## lklawson (Jul 1, 2009)

It is important to note that the specific angle given for the placement of the rear foot makes side-stepping to both forward 45's easy.  This would not be possible if the feet were positioned in a traditional fencing "90 degrees to each-other" stance or in an evenly weighted stance with both feet pointing forward and parallel to each other.   It is also somewhat easier to move the front (left) foot to the forward right 45 (as shown in the first Edwards "Side Step" pic) from Allanson-Winn's position than it is to do so from a more modern stance with the rear (right) foot's heel cocked up off the ground.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## hma123 (Jul 1, 2009)

Something like this, looks like a diamond or square? What could i do or do you think this guy does with it. BTW it was a video, but it was teaching a striking defense, he just stepped on it, he didnt show what he used it with. But any help, would be good.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 1, 2009)

hma123 said:


> Something like this, looks like a diamond or square? What could i do or do you think this guy does with it. BTW it was a video, but it was teaching a striking defense, he just stepped on it, he didnt show what he used it with. But any help, would be good.


He's practicing slipping, and to do so, he's staying "in the box."  It could also be used while filming a video to show where you started and where you ended up... probably more cheaply and more accurately than having someone add in an effect after it was filmed.  The size of the box also gives a clue as to how far apart your feet should be for the exercise...

Again -- the use is limited by your imagination.


----------



## David43515 (Jul 1, 2009)

All the different shapes you see are just different combinations of the basic steps in the star: + and x. When you do a square, it`s just l and _ repeated. When you do a triangle it`s just /,\, and _ repeated. Diamonds are just /and\ repeated. 

Just lay out an asterix on the floor with tape and begin standing in the center. Take a step in any direction along any line. NOW HERE`S THE IMPORTANT PART--remember you`re always at the center no matter how manyy steps you take, the center of the pattern moves with you.  Begin with something simple. Take one step forward, bring feet together, and step either to your right or left. The do it backwards so you return to when you started. Next try a diaganal step followed by a right or a left. next begin taking two steps in one direction and then change directions.

Nobody can tell you in writing how to do it. You`ll have to play with it yourself, or find someone who does one of the styles mentioned who can show you what I`m talking about. Either way it just comes with practice. But footwork is king among the skills you practice. It adds power to your strikes, it makes it easier for you to hit your opponant and it makes it harder for him to land one on you.


----------



## Lee Mainprize (Aug 11, 2011)

my boxing coach had me doing something like this but with mats - they used tape to practice footwork - in a grid style format.


----------

